# A Systematic Approach to Learning



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

Throughout my years of learning, I have found myself with a tendency to "bounce from topic to topic" (as a good friend on the PB has put it), putting down one book half-way through just to read another as I become more interested in that topic. I don't believe that this is the best method of learning.

That being said, what suggestions are there for people that struggle with this condition? Is there a "syllabus" out there for taking one topic at a time, studying it first, and moving on to the next in some systematic format? Maybe using the Confession as a guide? A systematic theology?

Any thoughts?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm trying to build a systematic theology and so I usually go after a book that deals with an area that I know is a big gap in my own systematic. It's very good to get a hold of some systematics, Berkhof, Reymond, Hodge. Just read the table of contents and see how they are ordered. Some begin with religion and others begin with epistemology and presuppositionalism. I say start with epistemology then the doctrine of the scriptures. Canonicity, Inspiration, Hermeneutics and Interpretation and so on.

The key is, it's like building a house. First you need a foundation - presup and authority of the Word, then you work on framing, then you place the shell on the frame. The finishing doesn't come until glory.

The hardest part is not getting discouraged every single day because you find there's so much you don't know. But the goal in learning like the goal of the christian walk is not perfection, but transformation.

22 to put off your old self, which belongs to your former manner of life and is corrupt through deceitful desires, 23 and to be renewed in the spirit of your minds, 24 and to put on the new self, created after the likeness of God in true righteousness and holiness. Ephesians 4:22-24

The pivot point of sanctification, of change is "and to be renewed in the spirit of your minds".

Hence, we can't stop learning.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Throughout my years of learning, I have found myself with a tendency to "bounce from topic to topic" (as a good friend on the PB has put it), putting down one book half-way through just to read another as I become more interested in that topic. I don't believe that this is the best method of learning.
> 
> Any thoughts?



You just described me to a T. I call it A.D.D.ing from one book to the next. I have found that I have a broad knowledge base but shallow in way too many areas. In my pastoral internship we are focusing on the Confession so that has been a great help in focusing my study. Another thought is commit yourself to provide book reviews/synopsis of the books you read to your pastor for the use of the whole congregation. Sometimes it is good to get a 1-2 page digestion of a book without having to read the whole thing. People will appreciate it and it will also cause you to read closer and finish things...

Along with what Bob said, outline what you feel are areas that you are deficient in. Pick books that will shore up the dike and then read through them one at a time and watch the water rise....

I am trying to commit to finishing books and allowing myself to 'wander' when it comes to what I listen to as far as lectures/sermons etc. on my commute etc. That way I can be engaged on many facets without losing my major focuses.

I always recommend having a devotional type of book for reading when you get the brain drain as well as a few topical books with self contained chapters. A recent book that has been great is Pattern of Sound Words the book dedicated to Strimple. Ton of chapters that can be read independently in short spurts. It's not a plow through page 1-400 type of book. You get satisfaction for finishing chapters and make for good diversions.

Just a couple of thoughts for someone who struggles from wanting to buy all of the books that he finds in the footnotes!


----------

